# Teppu



## Eldrummer (Mar 25, 2010)

*About*
Teppu is a new manga about mixed martial arts. The protagonist is a girl who's basically very good at sports, arrogant and pretty loving sadistic. She's bored with just owning everyone, and when a couple of pro mixed martial art girls transfer in her school, she also starts doing it.

*summary:*
_Ishidou Natsuo is a gifted girl who can achieve anything she wants in sports. Because of this she is permanently bored, as there aren’t any real challenges to her abilites to make her feel alive. One day she receives an invitation of a merry girl to join her martial arts club. Irritated by her happy expression, Natsuo decides to accept the invitation just as a pretext to beat her up, but she receives a shocking surprise._


----------



## Proxy (Mar 25, 2010)

I've started reading this as well, and it's good. Really enjoying it.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2010)

There was a thread about this one .

I like this series good read but I kinda wish the females were well...more sexy.


----------



## Proxy (Mar 25, 2010)

Gina Carano?


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 25, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> There was a thread about this one .
> 
> I like this series good read but I kinda wish the females were well...more sexy.



I searched the word "Teppu" in threads and posts but didn't find anything. If there's still a thread I ask the moderators to merge with this one.

About the females being kinda ugly, it's ok for me. It would be cool if they were sexy but it gives a "real world" feeling. I don't know much about (female) MMA, but the only hot girl I saw was Gina Carano.

I'm expecting more plot development and want to see the tall girl getting in a tournament or something like that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 25, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> There was a thread about this one .
> 
> I like this series good read but I kinda wish the females were well...more sexy.



well what did you expect huge boobed women that are hentai material?


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> well what did you expect huge boobed women that are hentai material?



Nah , I like more flat chested ones and despise the typical tenjou tenge female design , I would like if the females look little more feminine like the ones of that other mma manga ..all rounder meguru.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2010)

Nah, I like the look of the characters.  Real, young teenage girls, who train to fight and be strong.  Their bodies reflect that.  I wonder what the older brother did....please don't be a rapist mr hikokomori.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm here to inform you....this manga indeed kicks all the ass.


----------



## applesauce (Mar 25, 2010)

My jaw dropped when I read this thread's title. Firstly, from the awesomeness of another MMA manga and secondly, from the shock of it being centered around women. I will definitely be checking this one out, and I like the fact that the girls are not so attractive. Big boobs and pretty faces would have distracted me from the action.


----------



## Perseverance (Mar 25, 2010)

wheres the other mma manga u all talk about?


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 25, 2010)

I think the other one he's referring to is All Rounder Meguru. I started this when it started like almost a year ago. Raws are freaking slow for this. So far it's pretty good, even though it isn't nearly as realistic as All Rounder Meguru. I mean come on. A 50 or 60 kg kid (don't know exactly) kicking a 80kg experienced champion from the ground with a kick to the ribs. GTFO.


----------



## hehey (Mar 25, 2010)

Been reading this for a while, and it takes too long for chapters to come out IMO, by the time chapter 7 came out i forgot the whole thing and had to re-read, yeah, unfortunately this isnt exactly memorable like Meguru or Holyland (haven't re-read any of those and i never forget anything), i can tell il be re reading a lot just to be able to follow the story if it keeps coming out at the current rate.

Main character is very cool though.


----------



## applesauce (Mar 26, 2010)

> I think the other one he's referring to is All Rounder Meguru.


Yeah, that one and Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru too (not exactly MMA but different martial arts styles against each other in a somewhat realistic setting).


----------



## Arkeus (Mar 26, 2010)

somewhat realistic? 

LOL.

Anyway, liking this a lot. Most of the characaters feels 'real' in the sense we can clearly feel their motivation, and it's not the usual 'holyland' schtick either.

Boredom Beginning Wins~


----------



## Rikishi (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm loving how accurate and realistic the series is. It's actually caught my interest. +D


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 1, 2010)

this manga seems to be cool

but the girls do look like man, broad shoulders and all that


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2010)

Scan for Ch.9 is now out.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jun 16, 2010)

This isn't one of those terrible fanservice manga is it, because it sounds interesting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2010)

Typical of Natsuo being pissed that her opponent didn't meet to her expectations. In some ways I think Natsuo might be a bit of an M with an inferiority complex to boot. Impressive MMA debut overall. 



Clay Man Gumby said:


> This isn't one of those terrible fanservice manga is it, because it sounds interesting.



Have you seen the character designs? This is far from a fan service type series. It's one of the more realistic series I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 17, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> well what did you expect huge boobed women that are hentai material?


Well duh. Why else do people read manga for?

Anyways I heard enough.

Ugly girls? No nudes? No rape? No lolis? Not _even_ fanservice???

What has the world of Japan come to these days 

It's mangas like these that destroy the very fabric of our lives.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, big boobs would probably bring you down in a real fight. Unless it plays as something to cushion a punch.

Yeah, but the females could look more feminine I guess. That's my only qualm.


----------



## Gene (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, there's only like one girl that actually looks like a girl.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 17, 2010)

If it weren't illegal I'd bang them all, except the old looking one.  Maybe I have something for a fighters' muscle tone.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2010)

How's this compared to All-Rounder Meguru as far as realism is concerned?


----------



## Tangible (Jun 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> How's this compared to All-Rounder Meguru as far as realism is concerned?


I haven't read that series, but I find this series to be very realistic. Obviously speed and strength feats are a bit exaggerated but as far as moves, strikes etc the series is actually quite accurate and the artist is getting better at showing movement etc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2010)

Interesting... I assume this is an excuse to have women put other women in naked triangle chokes and have plenty of hentai sex, right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2010)

I just read up to chapter 5. It isn't that realistic, though some of the principles are sound. Characters all look like men, but if you saw some female MMA fighters IRL it isn't that far off the mark (Cyborg ).

Just not sure I'm going to keep reading it.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 18, 2010)

sweet now I have Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru ,All Rounder Meguru and this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

I gave up reading this.  I see where it's going. :taichou


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2010)

Scan for ch.10 is out now.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I gave up reading this.  I see where it's going. :taichou



So..where it's going?

edit: wow this was such an awesome chapter ! , I luv the confirmation of the talent over hardwork thing I'm tired of hypocrite shit like HnI.

such a shame we only get 10 chaps in all this time T.T , I want to read more!.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2011)

New chapter out after what felt like forever:

Ch.11


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> So..where it's going?
> 
> edit: wow this was such an awesome chapter ! , I luv the confirmation of the talent over hardwork thing I'm tired of hypocrite shit like HnI.
> 
> such a shame we only get 10 chaps in all this time T.T , I want to read more!.


 I don't remember. I forgot this thing even existed. 

Maybe I'll give it another try.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 18, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> New chapter out after what felt like forever:
> 
> Ch.11


You're not the only one. Damn this manga is slow as hell. Monthly, Bi-monthly?


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 19, 2011)

This manga is good but too bad it is freaking slow. The showdown between Ganako and Natsuo is good to read.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2011)

I wonder what's the deal with her brother? I'm sensing at the very least resentment on the brother's part of that flash back means anything.


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 19, 2011)

Somebody is crazy, but that's why I love Natsuo


----------



## Rokudaime (Mar 19, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> I wonder what's the deal with her brother? I'm sensing at the very least resentment on the brother's part of that flash back means anything.



It would be awesome if Natsuo's brother actually more powerful than her in fighting.


----------



## legoffjacques (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome. It's been a while but the wait it's worth it. Not All rounder meguru level, but still good. Now we need a K-1 or  It's Showtime  manga.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 7, 2011)

If they are going to do this, scan group shouldn't take too much time.

I hate that I don't remember what happened last time every time new chapter comes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2011)

I shouldn't be surprised to see Muay Thai in a MMA match and yet...

Impressive match though and it really did seem like she was just testing something out on her opponent instead of going 100% from the start.


----------



## Yak (Jun 8, 2011)

This is a solid read. Nice to see something so elaborate on the technique.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 11, 2012)

Chapter 15 is out.

All I can say for this chapter is "Awesome". She completely destroyed her opponent.


----------



## Guybot2 (Jul 20, 2013)

its funny when i make a manga post about teppuu while ago.. nobody comment on this great manga till i found other thread about teppuu today.. 

this manga is amazing!!!


----------



## Morglay (Jul 20, 2013)

Love this series! The fights are awesome, like how technique/power orientated it is. A nice change of pace from the "resolve power" so many other series suffer from. 

Characters are the main selling point for me though, author does a good job of making everybody slightly insane.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 9, 2013)

Female MMA? Who would read this shit?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 9, 2013)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Female MMA? Who would read this shit?



I do, Natsuo is one of the best female leads around.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 9, 2013)

One of my favorite martial arts mangas these days, largely thanks to Natsuo. Her genius is a bit too exaggerated though.



Morglay said:


> I do, Natsuo is one of the best female leads around.



+1
To both,


----------



## blackhound89 (Nov 9, 2013)

me too. Teppu is the only manga with so few chapters that is on my top ten list


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 9, 2013)

Chapter 20.
Is this for real?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 9, 2013)

Her reactions to everything are top notch, not a single fuck given about how strong they are. Only gets annoyed at the fact they are enjoying themselves.


----------



## Guybot2 (Nov 9, 2013)

I agreed with you Morglay! 

in the entire manga, i think females is accurately portrayed as slightly insane fighting or not.. 

they look like they just get orgasm from being beaten up...  lol 

I love mangas all about women.. in realistic setting fighting to be recognized and the technical aspects! just that i dont like how long it took to translate the chapters.. ugh..


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 9, 2013)

Honma Mitsuki feels kinda similar to Natsuo, only more socially aware and less "twisted"



Morglay said:


> Her reactions to everything are top notch, not a single fuck given about how strong they are. Only gets annoyed at the fact they are enjoying themselves.



I would've made a reaction gallery of Natsuo's expressions if I had the time


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 10, 2013)

This manga is like if they took the villain and made her the underdog. Natsuo is a straight up villain.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 10, 2013)

Lord Yu said:


> This manga is like if they took the villain and made her the underdog. Natsuo is a straight up villain.



This is so true, she is pure evil. I am surprised that she hasn't killed anybody yet.

From the 1st page when she crushed that guy into nothingness. I knew. This bitch is awesome.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 13, 2013)

Chapter 21
Link removed

20 pages less than usual lmao.
So she dislikes her brother, I figured it was the other way around from her facial expressions and how she treated him in that one scene where we saw him.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 23, 2013)

Series is starting to get some attention.

[YOUTUBE]Ee2CbX02YF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## yo586 (Nov 24, 2013)

Naisutime said:


> Chapter 21
> Link removed
> 
> 20 pages less than usual lmao.
> So she dislikes her brother, I figured it was the other way around from her facial expressions and how she treated him in that one scene where we saw him.



Well of course its the other way around.  Clearly a poor easily seen through defensive mechanism.  He's a dick to her so she lashes out against others.  I love her sadistic side so hope the author doesn't take that away from her.


----------



## Naisutime (Nov 26, 2013)

New chapter.



yo586 said:


> Well of course its the other way around.  Clearly a poor easily seen through defensive mechanism.  He's a dick to her so she lashes out against others.  I love her sadistic side so hope the author doesn't take that away from her.



From the most recent chapter it seems like it goes both ways I think. When we first saw the two of them meet I thought that her expression looked like fear or something.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 26, 2013)

Cray bitch be cray. Type of woman who walks up to another woman in a bar and starts reciting the safety dance as a pick up line.


----------



## blackhound89 (Nov 26, 2013)

interesting. Now we know why Natsuou did whatever she did to sanae, just curious to know what exactly it was


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 27, 2013)

This chapter was great, it pretty much explained the whole basis for Natsuo's character.


----------



## rajin (Jan 3, 2014)

*22 29*


----------



## Morglay (Jan 4, 2014)

This fight shocked me with how interesting it was. Well used flashbacks are always pretty good, other mangaka could learn from Ohta.


----------



## rajin (Feb 10, 2014)

*The Gamer Chapter 23
The Gamer Chapter 23
The Gamer Chapter 23
*


----------



## Morglay (Feb 18, 2014)

Chapter 23 on batoto. They fucking brought it son.


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 18, 2014)

What an amazing chapter. The main girl is a bro-con and nutty. Destroy Sanae just because..she beat up his brother? LOL


----------



## Morglay (Feb 18, 2014)

Nutty is such a nice way of putting it. She is awesome though, everything you need from a mc. Natsuo = goat.


----------



## Morglay (May 8, 2014)

24-26 on batoto

This author seems to have some beef with Female MMA, every lady in it is a complete psycho.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 8, 2014)

Morglay said:


> 24-26 on batoto
> 
> This author seems to have some beef with Female MMA, every lady in it is a complete psycho.



Have you ever seen Ronda Rousy or Cyborg?


----------



## eluna (May 10, 2014)

The flashbacks get interesting but I miss Natsuo


----------



## rajin (Jun 11, 2014)

*Teppuu 27 Raw*
*The scan is out!*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2014)

The panda has 28 up, I've been keeping up with this one in spurts.  Creepy smiles is such a fun character, her clashing with the tall main reminds me of the pretty boy vs the skinhead in shamo.  Just more light hearted.  Speaking of light hearted, tall main is a solid cunt.  I mean, in her idealized dream world, awesome bro and all, she needs someone mad at her.  Granted, it's someone who doesn't get mad.


----------



## GrimaH (Sep 4, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> The panda has 28 up, I've been keeping up with this one in spurts.  Creepy smiles is such a fun character, her clashing with the tall main reminds me of the pretty boy vs the skinhead in shamo.  Just more light hearted.  Speaking of light hearted, tall main is a solid cunt.  I mean, in her idealized dream world, awesome bro and all, she needs someone mad at her.  Granted, it's someone who doesn't get mad.



She's broken, sadistic/masochistic, has family issues, is female, doesn't go "OMG MAH ROMANCE" as a female, and is(relatively) facially unattractive. And she's an MMA fighter. That is fucking awesome for a manga protagonist.

That said, this manga has the potential to be Ippo 2.0. The grappling scenes are confusing though.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 4, 2014)

Until single fights take longer than an entire volume, I would not levy such an insult at Teppu


----------



## Yak (Nov 7, 2014)

What the fuck, Teppu 

Those faces in the chapter, those two girls are creeeepy

Hell, the hair sniffing, blushing and manic smile, those two are getting wet at the prospect of pain Jesus


----------



## Morglay (Nov 7, 2014)

How has the mangaka thought of such... Unique characters? 

That stomp though.  Mad hyped for the fight.


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 23, 2015)

Started Teppu earlier this weekend and caught up to chapter 29. I'm really enjoying this manga and love a lot of the characters. Particularly, I both love and despise Natsuo. She's quite a twisted individual. I thinks its pretty intriguing that her drive, for getting stronger and training, is to destroy Creepy Eyebrows. At first I thought that only Natsuo found her weird, but it turns out that everyone thinks that Yuzuko is creepy.

Natsuo's character interactions were also quite varied. Natsuo's more normal around Kei, total scumbag around Sanae and the Karate Club, to straight up psycho when it concerns Yuzuko. There were a couple of times, when Karin lectured her, that she was salivating at the thought of beating up Yuzuko. Can't wait to read their upcoming duel.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 23, 2015)

I love Natsuo. I want her to win by destroying all that stands in her path.


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 23, 2015)

She's been pretty awesome in the tournament so far. Her match with Sanae was intense. I didn't expect her to so quickly destroy her 1st round opponent. She did have a bit of lucky guessing but the other girl now needs surgery...

I was also very surprised by Park Du-Na. I thought she was just a random character that Yuzuko would roll over. I didn't expect her to provide such a slug-fest with Yuzuko. It's probably my favorite fight in the series so far with all the back-and-forth.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 23, 2015)

Pineapples said:


> Started Teppu earlier this weekend and caught up to chapter 29.



I'm so sorry for you...

Have fun waiting for releases.


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 23, 2015)

Badalight said:


> I'm so sorry for you...
> 
> Have fun waiting for releases.


No worries, I'm used to waiting for long releases. 

Togashi, one of my favorite mangakas, has conditioned me with his hiatus shenanigans.


----------



## rajin (May 7, 2015)

*TEPPUU 32 RAW*


*also, apparently Yukio is taller than Riruka*


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 8, 2015)

Just started reading this (3 chapters in) and it's really good. 
Art is a bit rough, but other than that it's great.


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 8, 2015)

Teppu finale already? Damn, that's rather sudden. I haven't read any of the raw chapters but I hope the ending is amazing. I hope the scantlations pick up again .


----------



## ThinkTank2501 (Aug 2, 2015)

Shame that this series is ending so quickly. It really is one of a kind. It's really refreshing to see something of this nature come out of the manga industry. Oh well.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 2, 2015)

The scantlations of chapter 30 and 31 are out on Batoto:
Chapter's out boys
Chapter's out boys

*Spoiler*: __ 



Natsuo has been an absolute machine. She looks much more composed and confident than the previous rounds. I think she has a slight initiative over Yuzuko at this point. Can't wait to read how their match progresses .


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 30, 2015)

The final chapter has been scantlated
Chapter 192


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though she lost, things are looking up for Natsuo. Looks like a new chapter has begun for Natsuo and her brother (unless it was a dream). Her desire to destroy Mawatari has gotten even stronger! I wish there could be more. Natsuo's has a lot of room for growth. The other characters still have to tell their stories. The main G-Girl Tournament have been so hyped. Unfortunately, the chances are rather slim that we'll get more in the future.

We never got to see Ringi in a real match .


----------



## Morglay (Oct 30, 2015)

This ending genuinely made me sad, 1 in a million.


----------



## Bielec (Nov 1, 2015)

Too bad it already ended, I wish it had a few more chapters, maybe 15-20 more.


----------

